# Chapel hill cottage, Lincs, May14



## The Wombat (Jul 5, 2014)

*I went to visit my mate who lives in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and you know I hate to come back empty handed. Stumbled across this place so hopped in with my tripod. Nothing too epic, but does have some interesting wallpaper.

Explored on my own.
*












I pressume a little girl's bedroom.
Maybe a horse fan










master bedroom










kitchen










thanks for looking


----------



## staticnomad (Jul 5, 2014)

Ha! That wallpaper is equal parts awesome and horrendous.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 5, 2014)

staticnomad said:


> Ha! That wallpaper is equal parts awesome and horrendous.



haha!
Yes... that sums it up perfectly


----------



## Hitcher (Jul 5, 2014)

I popped into there not long ago myself, cant mistake that wallpaper lol....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 6, 2014)

As you said, interesting wallpaper. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 6, 2014)

Worth a visit for that wallpaper alone


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 6, 2014)

Great set!
visited here myself but pics weren't too good
Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 6, 2014)

Tidy looking bungalow from the outside and the horsey wallpaper makes up for the inside.Great set of photos.


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 10, 2014)

Some awful decor in that one! Love it!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh wow, that decoration is special!  
Great stuff, well done for dipping in, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 15, 2014)

Many thanks everyone 
wasn't sure how much love I would get for this one


----------



## Dugie (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow you was not wrong on the wallpaper ! hehe. Nice little explore to find.

Dugie


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Jul 15, 2014)

I actually like the wallpaper!! Maybe just a feature wall of it though, its a bit Cath Kidston!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 15, 2014)

InquisitiveFox said:


> I actually like the wallpaper!! Maybe just a feature wall of it though, its a bit Cath Kidston!




Give another 10 years and people will be paying good money for wallpaper like that, hehe.

Hopefully i am not one of them though!

Dugie


----------

